# Uploading photos



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Anyone else have a problem with this? Went to upload a photo in the 'post a recent pic' thread

Says there is an limit of 600mb but where it says click to choose file, says i can only post a photo that is max total size of 0.43mb ??


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Anyone else have a problem with this? Went to upload a photo in the 'post a recent pic' thread
> 
> Says there is an limit of 600mb but where it says click to choose file, says i can only post a photo that is max total size of 0.43mb ??


 its because your muscles are too big mate


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Anyone else have a problem with this? Went to upload a photo in the 'post a recent pic' thread
> 
> Says there is an limit of 600mb but where it says click to choose file, says i can only post a photo that is max total size of 0.43mb ??


 Same here. Though, only when trying to upload from cell phone.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Anyone else have a problem with this? Went to upload a photo in the 'post a recent pic' thread
> 
> Says there is an limit of 600mb but where it says click to choose file, says i can only post a photo that is max total size of 0.43mb ??


 Just convert the image to a jpeg of the right size first then?


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> Same here. Though, only when trying to upload from *cell phone.*


 cell phone? GTFO


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> Just convert the image to a jpeg of the right size first then?


 Will give this ago...although converting it to 0.43mb wouldnt that make the image tiny?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> cell phone? GTFO


 I am in prison


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

Jatin Bhatia said:


> I am in prison


 For what, shitty english?


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Lifesizepenguin said:


> For what, shitty english?


 Killing workouts


----------



## Lifesizepenguin (Jul 25, 2016)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Will give this ago...although converting it to 0.43mb wouldnt that make the image tiny?


 Nah, just lowish quality. fine for web


----------



## Robert S (Sep 5, 2016)

I cant see any image


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> Will give this ago...although converting it to 0.43mb wouldnt that make the image tiny?


 No, you'll lose image quality but not size. Although going by this thread possibly just try on a proper computer then a phone?


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

Ultrasonic said:


> No, you'll lose image quality but not size. Although going by this thread possibly just try on a proper computer then a phone?


 This is prob my best bet!


----------



## sjacks (Dec 10, 2017)

I'm having an issue viewing people's photos, I click on a link and it says file not found. Also my avatar keeps disappearing. Invision need a kick up the ass.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Use an online compressor, quite amazing how much you can get the file size of an image down without changing the dimensions or screwing with the quality notably with this site https://tinyjpg.com/


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

sjacks said:


> I'm having an issue viewing people's photos, I click on a link and it says file not found. Also my avatar keeps disappearing. Invision need a kick up the ass.


 They've just swapped to a new host from memory and the swap is playing havoc with pics and files hosted as it tosses and turns its way to everything being on the new server and should've sorted soon according to the gaffer or something like that


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

To the OP I also had an issue whereby I had to delete some pics to upload new ones as my gallery was a bit full


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

I am having this probelm instead, can't see any pictures anymore, only avatars of people but not what they upload.

It happens in every single thread with pictures.

How to fix?

@Lorian

?


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

Can you post a link to a page where you are seeing this?

-Philip


----------



## superdrol (Aug 9, 2012)

vs-Admin said:


> Can you post a link to a page where you are seeing this?
> 
> -Philip


 Think it's this one

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/307349-donte-franklin-natty-or-not/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=5822157&embedComment=5822157&embedDo=findComment#comment-5822157


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

All the uploaded images are broken. Trying to sort out why right now. Are there any other posts doing the same thing?

-Philip


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

The uploaded images are corrupted files. The OP will need to re upload them they do not exist intact in our database.

-Philip


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

vs-Admin said:


> The uploaded images are corrupted files. The OP will need to re upload them they do not exist intact in our database.
> 
> -Philip


 I think something must have happened when the images got transferred from one place to another.

There wasn't issue before.

Anyway as long as it all works for the new uploads that's fine I guess.

Sorry for late reply but you didn't quote me so I lost the message as I post in many sections of the forum.


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

IronJohnDoe said:


> I think something must have happened when the images got transferred from one place to another.
> 
> There wasn't issue before.
> 
> ...


 Rookie mistake on my part.

Uploads should work now. I set all accounts with silver and up to have unlimited attachments. Bronze can still upload a bunch just not unlimited and the new new folks are still limited mostly to help prevent spammers and new people from solely being wallflowers. Most of the images appear to be sorted, a few users still have broken avatars but would be best to have them re upload images at this point.

-Philip


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

vs-Admin said:


> Rookie mistake on my part.
> 
> Uploads should work now. I set all accounts with silver and up to have unlimited attachments. Bronze can still upload a bunch just not unlimited and the new new folks are still limited mostly to help prevent spammers and new people from solely being wallflowers. Most of the images appear to be sorted, a few users still have broken avatars but would be best to have them re upload images at this point.
> 
> -Philip


 You just made involuntary @anna1 day did you hear that? Now you can go back being the meme queen in that thread and re-start your journal, unlimited! That's talking!

Look at Philip well done, thanks! :thumb

At when the unlimited likes/reactions for maybe only Platinum members? :whistling: :lol:


----------



## anna1 (Mar 22, 2014)

IronJohnDoe said:


> You just made involuntary @anna1 day did you hear that? Now you can go back being the meme queen in that thread and re-start your journal, unlimited! That's talking!
> 
> Look at Philip well done, thanks! :thumb
> 
> At when the unlimited likes/reactions for maybe only Platinum members? :whistling: :lol:


 Thats amazing !

Yeah , only thing missing is the unlimited likes now :thumb


----------



## vs-Admin (Dec 27, 2017)

As mentioned when you asked over PM, I need to look into that. I am pretty sure its auto throttled.

-Philip


----------

